# Most efficient/effective way to draw CC11 curves? LOGIC 10.7



## LatinXCombo (Apr 13, 2022)

[Or drawing any CC curve, really.]

On Logic Pro 10.7.x, MacOS Monterey, Mac Mini 2018, trying to draw CC11 expression stuff directly into the track with a mouse.

It's not like it doesn't work, but wow is it a pain. I can't seem to just click-and-drag a line, it's like I need to keep clicking the mouse button to make sure each change in the curve is registered. 

I have a Launchkey Mini, but neither the pots nor the "I can't believe it's not a modulation wheel" touchpad things seem to give me the kind of fine control I'm looking for, especially on the fly.

I figure I *must* be doing something wrong, either in terms of what tools I'm using in Logic to accomplish this mission (just the usual pencil function) or in my choice of instrument (should I get a better keyboard? Is a USB pedal worth looking at?) 

Or...does Logic just suck for this kinda stuff? (It's okay to say yes here if it's an honest opinion...but suggest an alternative, pls!)


----------



## Cdnalsi (Apr 17, 2022)

View attachment Screen Recording 2022-04-18 at 00.37.57.mp4


You mean like this? I literally just command+click (for pencil tool) and hold...


----------



## Gingerbread (Apr 17, 2022)

Drawing with a mouse is always a little awkward, like drawing with a bar of soap. You could get a graphics tablet for $100 which would give you more precise control by using a stylus.


----------



## carlc (Apr 17, 2022)

I really like using the Automation Curve Tool in Logic. I set it as my secondary cursor when I am doing any significant editing of expression or automation parameters. I start by dropping high & low points where I want the peaks and valleys to align (1st screenshot). After that, it's easy to grab the line between each pair of points and drag it to the right to create a nice smooth curve (2nd screenshot).


----------



## LatinXCombo (Apr 17, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> View attachment Screen Recording 2022-04-18 at 00.37.57.mp4
> 
> 
> You mean like this? I literally just command+click (for pencil tool) and hold...


Yeah, that's what I'm doing, but there's times when it seems like the thing is... "sticky". It happens when there's already a curve there (either drawn or from MIDI controller) and I'm trying to edit -- smooth it out or something -- and instead of click and drag letting me re-draw, it 'attaches' itself to the existing line and starts _dragging_ one of the existing dots instead of creating new ones.


----------



## LatinXCombo (Apr 17, 2022)

carlc said:


> I really like using the Automation Curve Tool in Logic. I set it as my secondary cursor when I am doing any significant editing of expression or automation parameters. I start by dropping high & low points where I want the peaks and valleys to align (1st screenshot). After that, it's easy to grab the line between each pair of points and drag it to the right to create a nice smooth curve (2nd screenshot).


Oh... so that's what that does. 🤔 I usually shy away from things that have the word "automation" in them (a developer friend of mine is fond of saying, "what automation does _for_ you it sometimes does _to_ you,") but, yeah, I'll give that a try, thanks!


----------



## carlc (Apr 17, 2022)

LatinXCombo said:


> Oh... so that's what that does. 🤔 I usually shy away from things that have the word "automation" in them (a developer friend of mine is fond of saying, "what automation does _for_ you it sometimes does _to_ you,") but, yeah, I'll give that a try, thanks!


It takes a little while to get the hang of it. At first I was trying to drag the line left and right depending on which side of the curve I was editing but that’s not how it works. ALWAYS DRAG RIGHT and you will be right, at least with this tool. I would not recommend that for something like Tinder.


----------



## Living Fossil (Apr 18, 2022)

@LatinXCombo : As you describe it, you should use the step editor. It's perfect for your approach.


----------



## LatinXCombo (May 15, 2022)

Living Fossil said:


> @LatinXCombo : As you describe it, you should use the step editor. It's perfect for your approach.


What? Explain!


----------



## Living Fossil (May 15, 2022)

LatinXCombo said:


> What? Explain!


That's one article about it:






Using Logic Pro X's Step Editor


Program drums and automate effects faster with Logic’s Step Editor.




www.soundonsound.com





If you search "step editor logic" on youtube, there should be plenty of information...


----------

